# General > Photography >  Time Lapse software

## Phill

I've started playing around with creating videos from still images creating time lapse movies, however I'm not finding it easy to get decent software.

Of those who do create time lapse movies, what software would you recommend?

Cheers
 :Grin:

----------


## goggs1987

Replied to your PM Phill, but for other people who are planning getting into the fun/borderline obsessive world of timelapsing  :Smile:  here is a reference. This is all purely based on my experience, "other programs are available..."  :: :

*Basic software:* I started out by using Quicktime Pro (Quicktime player on your computer, pay £20, or however much it costs . to upgrade it to Quicktime Pro). With Quicktime Pro it gives you the ability to create a timelapse movie. All though it is VERY basic, it gives you the option of what frame rate you would like to export: the lower the frame rate, the slower/longer the clip  the higher the frame rate, the faster/shorter the clip.

Like all timelapsing, file management is crucial. Have all your photos that you want to timelapse in one folder, don't put anything else in that folder. No test shots, or project links etc .. just the photos. I haven't used it in a while now, but if memory serves:

Open up Quicktime Pro > Open Image Sequence > Select the *First* photo in the folder with your timelapse photos > Continue > Select the desired frame rate > Click OK. You have your timelapse. 

Play about with frame rates to get desired playback, but keep in mind - it is extremely basic  and if your wondering why 'my timelapse doesn't look as smooth/as good as such and such  ' it will be because you need to enter territory of understanding camera settings necessary to the subject you are shooting. The more you trial and error with timelapsing different settings with different subjects (i.e. clouds, traffic, people, tides) the more experienced you will become at predicting what the output will look like. Whole different area. In a nutshell though; Quicktime Pro is an excellent place to start if you are new!

*Advanced Software:* A lot of Timelapsers use either Light Room or Adobe After Effects. They are both extremely powerful because they give you far more technical/creative control over your footage. I use After Effects, it is excellent, perfect for my needs and i use other Adobe programs so they all talk together. I personally have never used Light Room, but I am aware it is extremely good too, if anything it is catered more towards timelapsers  de-flickering controls etc etc. Cant go wrong with either.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Timber-TEC

I use Lightroom + LRTimelapse + PremierePro for final cutting.

----------


## Alrock

> Replied to your PM Phill, but for other people who are planning getting into the fun/borderline obsessive world of timelapsing  here is a reference. This is all purely based on my experience, "other programs are available..." :
> 
> *Basic software:* I started out by using Quicktime Pro (Quicktime player on your computer, pay £20, or however much it costs …. to upgrade it to Quicktime Pro). With Quicktime Pro it gives you the ability to create a timelapse movie. All though it is VERY basic, it gives you the option of what frame rate you would like to export: the lower the frame rate, the slower/longer the clip … the higher the frame rate, the faster/shorter the clip..


VirtualDub does similar & is free.... 
Also, another useful feature is to turn a video into a timelapse. This is done by just keeping a fraction of the frames & reducing the framerate, you can then increase the framerate to speed it up into a timelapse. You could also rip the audio out, speed it up in an external editor & reinsert it into your timelapse.

----------


## mariahood

Wow, I am a wedding photographer and this is really helpful for me.

----------

